
Absorbing commit changes in Mercurial 4.8 - indygreg2
https://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2018/11/05/absorbing-commit-changes-in-mercurial-4.8/
======
asqueella
I wanted to know if anything like this exists for git (apart from manually
doing commit --fixup/rebase -i --autosquash) -- and a quick search found this:
[https://github.com/tummychow/git-absorb](https://github.com/tummychow/git-
absorb) !

